# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > آموزش: حذف بک لینکهای مخرب

## jorvajor

در  اوایل سال ۲۰۱۲ حدودا ۷۵۰.۰۰۰ پیام توسط گوگل وبمستر تولز به مدیران سایت  ها ارسال شد که این معادل با تعداد کل پیام های ارسالی در سال ۲۰۱۱ می باشد  که مضمون همه پیام ها هشدار برای پنالتی و کارت قرمز بود .
بالاخره  سایت گوگل برای آشتی با پاندا و پنگوئن خشمگین خود ابزاری را در اختیار  کاربران گذاشت که تقریبا یکی از اسرار سئو می باشد و به ندرت میتوان یافت  که کسی از این اطلاعات باخبر باشد و سایت میزبان سئو این را در اختیار تمام  کابرانش قرار می دهد تا به راحتی باعث رشد و پیشرفت سایت شما شود  .
در  این میان سوال هایی وجود دارد که برای اکثر کاربران پیش می آید و دوست  دارند به پاسخ صحیحی برسند که ما در این مقاله به این سوالات می پردازیم .
*لینک های غیر طبیعی چه نوع لینک هایی هستند ؟*
لینک  های غیر طبیعی به تعریف خود گوگل لینک هایی هستند که به نوعی باعث دستکاری  در رتبه و نتایج جستجو می شود که شامل لینک های داخلی و خارجی سایت هستند و  این نوع لینک ها باعث تاثیر در روند تاثیر گذاری به نتایج جستجوی گوگل می  شوند .
*آیا لینک هایی من غیر طبیعی و باعث هشدار توسط گوگل می شوند ؟*
برای تشخیص لینک ها غیر طبیعی کافیست به این موارد توجه داشته باشید

لینک های پولی و خریدنیتبادل لینک بیش از حدلینک از سایت های اسپم شدهلینک از دایرکتوری های ضعیف و بی کیفیتلینک از سایت های غیر مرتبط با موضوع سایتلینک های بیش از حد از انجمن ها و تالار های گفتمان در قالب لینک های امضاء 
با استفاده از گوگل وبمستر هم این امکان وجود دارد که کیفیت لینک ها را بررسی کنید .
*آیا استفاده بیش از حد لینک بیلدینگ باعث پنالتی می شود ؟*
پرسه  دریافت لین ک و لینک بیلدینگ باید کاملا طبیعی انجام شود به گون ای نباشد  که شما در مدت ۵ روز هزاران لینک برای خود ایجاد کنید و بعد آن این کار را  رها کتید ، باید همیشه و در مدت زمان طولانی به لینک سازی مشغول باشید و  سعی کنید در یک مدت مشخص تعداد لینک های خود را افزایش دهید به طوری که در ۵  روز اول روزانه فقط یک لینک ایجاد کنید و بعد ۵ روز یه مدت ۱۰روز به صورت  روزانه دو لینک ایجاد کنید که این کار به نوعی طبیعی خواهد بود و دچار  دردسرد و پنالتی شدن شما نمی شود در غیر این صورت امکان هشدار از گوگل را  خواهید داشت .
*آیا امکان شناسایی لینک های غیر طبیعی وجود دارد ؟*
همان  طور که در سوال دوم توضیح داده شد امکان تشخیص لینک های غیر طبیعی وجود  دارد و می تواند و بررسی لینک ها از طبیعی یا غیر طبیعی بودن آن ها مطلع شد  .
*آیا امکان حذف لینک های غیر طبیعی وجود دارد ؟*
ابزاری  که گوگل به تازگی برای کاربران خود معرفی کرده Disavow links می باشد که  با استفاده از آن و تشخیص لینک های غیر طبیعی می توان لینک های غیر طبیعی  را حذف کرد .
*  رد کردن بک لینکها با ابزار disavow گوگل*

این ابزار که برای حذف بک لینکهای زرد و اسپم موجود به سایت استفاده می شود، از پروسه ای دو مرحله ای برای این کار بهره میگیرد.
توجه  داشته باشید که این روش، میتواند همانند شمشیر دو لبه عمل کند و در کنار  لینکهای زرد، تمام لینکهای سالم و ارزشمند موجود به سایت شما را نیز حذف  نماید! لذا در استفاده از آن نهایت دقت را داشته باشید.

۱.  در اولین گام می بایست لیستی از لینکهای موجود به سایت خود دانلود نمایید.  برای اینکه از وبمستر تولز به بخش traffic و بعد links to your site بروید.  در قسمت who links the most روی more کلیک کرده در نهایت download more  sample links بزنید تا لیست لینکهای موجود به سایت خود را دانلود نمایید.

۲.  در مرحله بعدی می بایست فایلی از لینکهای اسپم و بی ارزش موجود به سایت  خود را با استفاده از لیست ساخته شده در مرحله اول، ایجاد کرده و به گوگل  ارائه دهید. این فایل باید با فرمت txt ایجاد شده و character encoding آن  یا UTF-8 باشد یا ۷bit ASCII. در این فایل باید در هر خط یکی از لینکهای  مخرب را معرفی نمایید. اگر قصد ارائه توضیح درباره ی لینکی خاص را دارید،  پیش از آغاز توضیح از # استفاده کنید و اگر میخواهید کل لینکهای یک دومین  حذف شده و نادیده گرفته شوند، در یک خط، عبارت domain:example.com را ثبت  نمایید. برای درک کامل روش، مثال زیر را بررسی کنید:
# jorvajor.net removed all links except these:#http://jorvajor.net/test/post1.htmlh...et/post2.html# I asked theme to remove my link but there is no response#domain:mohandeszadeh.comتوجه داشته باشید که محتوای فوق باید داخل یک فایل تکست قرار گیرد و به گوگل معرفی شود:


فرمت: txt.character encoding: UTF-8 or 7bit ASCIIهر خط یک آدرساگر میخواهید تمام لینکهای موجود از یک دومین خاص حذف شود، خطی جدید با محتوای مقابل ایجاد کنید: domain:sitename.comاگر  میخواهید توضیحی درباره هر لینک/دومین اضافه کنید، آن را با # شروع کنید.  تمام خطوطی که ابتدای آن # وجود دارد، به عنوان توضیح در نظر گرفته می  شوند. 

*روش آپلود کردن و ارائه فایل تولید شده به گوگل*

به آدرس disavow links tool page مراجعه نمایید.سایت خود را انتخاب کنید.روی Disavow links کلیک کنید.Choose File را بزنید و فایل ساخته شده را آپلود نمایید. 


توجه  مهم: اگر کل لیست لینکهای دانلود شده را آپلود کنید، تمام لینکهای موجود  به سایت شما رد می شوند و عملاً بک لینکهای موجود صفر می شود چرا که همه را  شخصاً رد کرده اید!درب ضد سرقت
همچنین دقت داشته باشید که اعمال تغییرات همزمان  با پردازش مجدد صفحات وب توسط گوگل بات انجام میگیرد پس مدت زمانی را باید  برای مشاهده ی نتیجه، صبر کنید.خريد درب ضد سرقت
فروش درب ضد سرقت

----------


## iranlock98

ممنون اظلاعات خیلی جالبی بود
قفل هوشمند

----------


## sana98

ممنون از اطلاعاتتون
قیمت درب ضد سرقت

----------


## rasan98

جالب بود ممنون از اطلاعاتتون
درب ضد سرقت

----------


## majid0021

ممنون از این آموزش مفیدتون

Targeted web traffic
https://www.TargetedWebTraffic.com

----------


## iranlock98

خیلی مطلب جالب و آموزنده ای بود
قفل باشگاهی و قفل استخری

----------


## sanareport98

مطلب جالبی بود ممنون
خرید درب ضد سرقت
نصب درب ضد سرقت

----------


## maham98

مطلب جالبی بود ممنون
میخ و چاشنی
پیچ پانل

----------


## plansite

ممنون از اشتراک این مطلب مفید
طراحی سایت پزشکی
طراحی سایت کرج
بهترین شرکت طراحی سایت

----------


## sana98

ممنون منبع خوب و پربارب یارایه فرمودید
فوروارد
قفل سرویس

----------


## kabir98

باربری شهرستان
باربری ترکیه
سمپاشی
نورپردازی نما

----------


## bitaser98

ممنون از اشتراک این مطلب مفیدتون
درب ضد سرقت راشا درز
قیمت درب لابی راشا

----------


## bitaser98

لینک‌های مخرب و اسپمی که به سمت شما می‌آیند نه‌تنها اعتبار سایت‌تان را خدشه‌دار می‌کنند، بلکه می‌توانند باعث جریمه سایت شما از سوی گوگل شوند. به اقداماتی که برای حذف این بک‌لینک‌ها انجام می‌دهید و مانع می‌شوید به سمت سایت شما هدایت شوند Disavow گفته می‌شود. در واقع Disavow فایلی است که در گوگل ثبت می‌شود و داخل آن اعلام می‌کنید لینک‌هایی که در این فایل وجود دارد در نظر گرفته نشود. براین اساس دیگر بک‌لینک‌های مخرب و اسپم نمی‌توانند روی رتبه سایت شما تاثیر منفی داشته باشند.
سمپاشی
اسپری پرکن

----------

